# Tony Porcelli Rip



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I just read that Tony Porcelli died.

He has done so much for the slot car world
he will be missed


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

RIP Tony, godspeed


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Very sorry to hear, RIP Tony. A top racer and mega contributor of the HO slot Hobby. 
Does anyone have contributing info of his racing beginning winning races at
Brooklyn's Buzz A Rama to working with Aurora and Tyco???
Tony grew up in the same town as I and a friend of mine lives on that block. 
I'm not sure if Tony's family still reside there.
Condolence and prayers to the Porcelli Family.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

R.I.P. Tony 

You will be missed.

I wonder if this has anything to do with his on-going battle with pneumonia.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

RIP Tony... Thank you!

Tom


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*I am truly saddened for Tony's family 1st and foremost for the loss of a husband and father ! 2nd for our little community for the loss of yet another great inventor , competitor and friend ! Lastly a note for myself ... When I 1st moved to Florida it was Tony who got a hold of me and welcomed me to the state ! The he gave me an invite to drop by and race a few laps at his home . I prior had never met or talked to Tony or done much except to order parts from him and Galina . Still he was available to me with help when I needed it ! Over time we had several conversations I will now treasure about family mostly as I took and he took time to break away from slots and listen to the guy behind them ! For that I am grateful ! God speed Tony and god bless Galina , Roger and Tony Jr. *

*Dennis Rutherford*
*Balls Out HO Racing *


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

RIP Tony, You will be missed!


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

R.I.P. Tony, your work here is done. His master said to him, 'Well done my good and faithful servant enter into your rest."


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

Very sorry to hear the bad news.


----------

